# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  even voorstellen

## hestiane

hallo

ik ben corina en sinds 2008 is er hypermobiliteit {hms} vastgesteld
in 19999 is er een tussenwerlvel vast gezet 
ik heb 2 silversplints voor mijn rechterhand 
en een tens voor mijn nek
dit is heel kort ik kan een heel verhaal schrijven maar dan ben ik voorlopig nog niet klaar
waar ik nu veel last van heb is mijn nek en schouder waarvoor ik de tens heb 
in 2012 heb ik een cva gehad waar ik gelukkig heel goed ben uitgekomen
allen heb ik wel last van spraak {ik zeg sommige woorden verkeerd en weet ik niet op woorden komen}
vandaar ook een heel korte uitleg

corina

----------

